# Resizing your photos



## Mandy

Now you can resize your photos right on the Soap Making Forum.

[Dead Link Removed]

Just select the photo or image your want to resize from your computer. Select from preset dimensions or resize it by a certain percentage. Hit OK and then your resized image will appear on the screen. Right click, hit "Save image as" and select the place on your computer you wish to save it.


----------



## christellita

Thank You!!! I definitely need to resize my pictures  :wink:


----------



## chainapa

Mandy said:
			
		

> Now you can resize your photos right on the Soap Making Forum.
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/image-resizer.html
> 
> Just select the photo or image your want to resize from your computer. Select from preset dimensions or resize it by a certain percentage. Hit OK and then your resized image will appear on the screen. Right click, hit "Save image as" and select the place on your computer you wish to save it.



Sticky this is Smooth As Silk just joined today and having trouble up loading photos. I tried to resize but they still don't upload.
Is there something I'm missing,. Would like to show case some soaps I craft


----------



## Lindy

Hi Chainapa,

I would recommend going to http://photobucket.com/, becoming a member so you can place your photos on the Forum.  It is the one I use and I believe there is another website that others use to place their photo's on the forum.

I hope that helps, let me know if you need more help with it.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## sanjon

*Attn Lindy please help me with Photobucket*

Lindy, can you please tell me how to post pictures from photobucket to this site. I am terrible with computers. I just became a member and I posted two pictures just can't figure out how to move them from there to HERE????????


----------



## Bubbles Galore

I'm not Lindy but I can tell you how to post the photos from PB to here.  :wink: 

Log into PB.

When you put your mouse pointer over the photo, some boxes appear below. There is a box there that has IMG Code next to it. If you copy and paste the address in that box and paste it here, then your photo will appear (large version). 

The box below that, which has IMG Thumb next to it will put a thumbnail version of your photo here, so just copy and paste that address. We can click on the thumbnail and make it larger for viewing. I like that option best because it takes up less room on the forum.

"Preview" your post before pressing the "submit" button to make sure you are happy with the post.  That's all I know really.  There are probably more features in the new & improved Photobucket that I haven't investigated yet. :wink:


----------



## KD

*"Vicki's Daydream"*






This is a soap that I made in honor of my late sister-in-law, Vicki, who passed away on March 7th, at the age of 52.  She was a vibrant person who liked to wear bright colors.  My mom made her a beret and scarf in exactly these shades of orange, turquoise, yellow, and lime green.  I had the skein of yarn beside me when I mixed my mica colorants.  The fragrance oil is "Daydreams" from K & W Specialties in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## foresthome

Very pretty. Are you calling the soap "Daydreams of Vicki"?
I just lost a dear friend to leukemia at the age of 48. I was thinking of doing a soap that reminded me of her.


----------



## MegaSoap

i'm so sorry for your loss KD.  

that soap is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## moonjelly

Such a pretty and vibrant soap! I'm sure Vicki would be honored at such a pretty soap.


----------



## deb8907

Beautiful soap!  I am sorry for your loss, what a lovely tribute to your late sister-in-law.


----------



## Sheila Pullar




----------



## Khanjari

Perfect tribute of a soap maker to a dear person! 

I am so sorry for your loss! Shall keep you in my prayers! :hug:


----------



## Mobjack Bay

Does that 2007 link at the top of this thread work for others?  I get an error message.


----------



## IrishLass

Hi Mobjack. Thanks for calling attention to that dead link. It dates from before we changed the forum software a few years ago. We should've unstuck it from its sticky status when things changed over, but it looks like it fell through the cracks. Going to unstick it now.


IrishLass


----------



## Mobjack Bay

IrishLass said:


> Hi Mobjack. Thanks for calling attention to that dead link. It dates from before we changed the forum software a few years ago. We should've unstuck it from its sticky status when things changed over, but it looks like it fell through the cracks. Going to unstick it now.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Makes sense.  I was hoping that I had found a way to resize the photos from my iPad, which apparently won’t be possible without contortions


----------



## IrishLass

Mobjack- you might want to try PMing Angie. She's the best one to ask. 


IrishLass


----------

